
iOS, the Future of macOS, Freedom, Security and Privacy (2017) - thrwaway69
https://gist.github.com/iosecure/357e724811fe04167332ef54e736670d
======
dang
A thread from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16776887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16776887)

------
m3kw9
What is the alternative?

------
judge2020
(2017) i guess

> the state and details of disk encryption on both OSes is slightly unclear,
> but hopefully will become clearer when iOS 10.3 is released.

------
woodrow
The article was written in 2017. Can you please add (2017) to its HN title?

~~~
dang
Yes. Also, the submitted title broke the site guidelines, which ask: " _Please
use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait; don 't
editorialize._" (Submitted title was "Insecure and Hostile Future of iOS by a
Security Researcher")

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
thrwaway69
sorry, the original title was long for char limit and the post talked more
about iOS than others so I edited it.

Will keep in mind not to do that again.

------
gok
Needs a (2016)

